# Zaun (feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtung



## stevenn (7 Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen,

um einen Prüfstand soll ein Zaun angebracht werden. Welche Norm/Vorschrift hilft mir da bezüglich dem Raster(Gittergeflecht) weiter. Vom Prüfstand kann nichts wegfliegen, der Zaun soll nur den Zugang verhindern(ausserhalb vom Zaun ist keine Gefahr). Wie _feinmaschig_ muss der Zaun da sein? Ausserhalb von dem Zaun sind auch Besuchergruppen unterwegs. Muss der Zaun verhindern, dass Besucher hindurch klettern, auch wenn diese vorher eingewiesen wurden, dass sie das nicht dürfen? Oder reichen einfach drei Querstreben in der Höhe(über dem Boden) von 40cm 80cm und 120cm?ich kenne die Normen  953, 13857 und 13855 aber darin steht nichts von Hindurchklettern. Ist ein Hindurchklettern eine einfache Umgehungsweise?

Danke schon einmal


----------



## stevenn (8 Mai 2015)

muss ich als vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung/Umgehung der Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, davon ausgehen das ein Besucher(keine Kinder) hindurchklettern oder drüber steigen?


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Mai 2015)

Ich kann Dir die Normenstelle nicht nennen. 
Aber in meinen Augen ist eine Abschrankung ausreichend, wenn sie als Anschrankung kenntlich ist und nicht versehentlich umgangen werden kann.
Sonst würde kein Bahnübergang funktionieren. Zumal Du sagst, die Besucher werden eingewiesen.

Was Anderes würde ich sagen, wenn unter den Besuchern Kinder anzunehmen sind. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall darauf achten, daß diese nicht drunterher oder hindurch klettern können. Drüber ist nicht so schnell bewerkstelligt und auch zu beaufsichtigen.

Kommt aber insgesamt auf
 - die Gefährdung innerhalb
 - die Dauer, Häufigkeit und Schwere der Gefährdung
 - die Art der Besucher
 - die Übersichtlichkeit der Anlage
an, denke ich.

Feinmaschigkeit wäre in meinen Augen nur wichtig, wenn die Gefahr unmittelbar (Armlänge) hinter der Abschrankung beginnt.


----------



## stevenn (8 Mai 2015)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Sonst würde kein Bahnübergang funktionieren.


Solche Vergleiche mag ich nicht, denn ein Bahnübergang hat nichts mit der MRL zu tun. Wie geschrieben, vor dem Zaun ist keinerlei Gefahr, der Zaun ist eine Abschrankung, er muss nichts wegfliegendes aufhalten. 
Allerdings ist innerhalb eine große Gefahr für schwere Verletzungen. Die Gefahr ist hinter dem Zaun andauernd, allerdings ausreichend weit vom Zaun entfernt.


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Mai 2015)

Hilft Dir das hier weiter: http://www.econfence.com/fileadmin/PDF_ECONFENCE_DE/DOWNLOAD/Sicherheitshinweise_EN_Normen.pdf


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Mai 2015)

Hier noch von einer anderen Firma:
http://www.schutzeinrichtungen.com/service/safety-fence-designer.html
http://www.schutzeinrichtungen.com/service/sicherheitskonfigurator.html
http://www.bgdp.de/pages/service/download/medien/068_DP.pdf

und ansonsten mal mit der zuständigen BG oder mit Herstellern sprechen...


----------



## stevenn (8 Mai 2015)

hm leider nicht. die Werte kenne ich alle aus der Norm. aber danke für deine Mühen


----------



## MasterOhh (8 Mai 2015)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> ....
> Aber in meinen Augen ist eine Abschrankung ausreichend, wenn sie als Anschrankung kenntlich ist und nicht versehentlich umgangen werden kann.
> Sonst würde kein Bahnübergang funktionieren. Zumal Du sagst, die Besucher werden eingewiesen.
> ....



So würde die Antwort lauten, wenn man sie Sache mit gesundem Menschenverstand betrachten würde. Leider gilt das bei Maschinen und Anlagen nicht.
An einem Bahnhof trennt einen nur eine weiße Linie von einem Zug der mit 80kmh durchfährt. In der Industrie macht man sich aber schon bei Bewegungen > 6m/min ins Höschen.


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Mai 2015)

Die Frage war:


> muss ich als vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung/Umgehung der  Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, davon ausgehen das ein Besucher(keine Kinder)  hindurchklettern oder drüber steigen?



Und da bleib ich bei:
Das ist Vorsatz. 
Ich kann einen elektischen Betriebsraum abschließen: Wenn jemand den Schlüssel klaut und reingeht, ist das Vorsatz.
Ich kann einen Zaun noch so hoch machen: Es kann sich jemand eine Leiter holen und drübersteigen. Das ist Vorsatz.
Ich kann einen Zwei-Hand-Taster anbauen, den jemand manipuliert: Das ist Vorsatz.

Ich muß eine Gefahr gegen vorhersehbares Fehlverhalten absichern und ich muß sicherstellen, daß die Gefahr vom Menschen fern bleibt.
Vorhersehbares Fehlverhalten kann sein: Über die Absperrung langen, Fuß drunter herstecken, Hand durchs Gitter stecken.

Stevenn sagt aber


> der Zaun ist eine Abschrankung [...] Die Gefahr ist [...] allerdings ausreichend weit vom Zaun entfernt.



Von daher - meine persönliche Meinung - brauche ich mir keine Gedanken über
 - über die Absperrung langen
 - Fuß drunter herstecken
 - Hand durchstecken
machen.

Es gibt eine Schranke. Es muß sichergestellt sein, daß diese geschlossen ist und die gefahrbringende Bewegung nur dann stattfinden kann. Sie muß überwacht werden. Die Bewegung muß gestoppt werden, wenn die Schranke geöffnet wird.
Wenn es aber unterwiesenes Personal gibt, unterwiesene Besucher, dann kann ich von einem Menschen erwarten, daß er eine Absperrung in der Höhe von 120/80/40 cm als solche erkennt.
Habe ich mit Klientel zu tun, von welcher ich das nicht erwarten kann (Kinder, Behinderte, ...), muß ich das Ganze anders bedenken.

Gehe ich davon aus, daß unser Klientel eine Schranke als Schranke erkennen kann, so muß diesem Menschen auch klar sein (besonders nach einer Unterweisung), daß hier eine Gefahr vorliegt. Ein Hindurch- oder Drübersteigen ist in diesem Falle als Vorsatz zu sehen.
Gegen Vorsatz kann ich keine Maschine absichern. Außer ich mache sie unbedienbar.

Aber wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe: Das Gespräch mit einem BG-Menschen ist hier oft auch heilsam. Denn schlußendlich ist dieser der Versicherer und muß für seine Entscheidung gerade stehen. Wenn dieser die Anlage abnimmt, ist die Gefahr versichert. Und damit ist die Abschrankung ausreichend.
Man kann natürlich im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles Mögliche machen, was im Endeffekt aber eventuell nicht notwendig ist.
Bereits in der Plaungspahse das Gespräch mit den Menschen suchen, die schlußendlich für die Abnahme der Anlage verantwortlich sind: Sicherheitsbeauftragter, BG, Gewerbeaufsichtsamt...


----------



## Morymmus (8 Mai 2015)

Ich teile hier die Auffassung von JSEngineering, da laut dem Themenstarter die Eingriffsbereiche (durchgriff, über oder unter der Abschrankung her) nicht relevant sind.
Neben der Dokumentationspflicht für die Einweisung der Besuchergruppen würde ich aber an der Abschrankung oder in offensichtlicher Nähe noch die für diese Gefährdung zutreffenden Warnschilder anbringen - die kosten nicht die Welt und schaden tun die bestimmt nicht....

War zumindest bei unserem BG-Mitarbeiter immer ein Thema "Da kann keiner sagen, er habe das nicht wissen können" - in dem  Fall ging es um Sicherheitsschuhe, Gehörschutz und Schutzbrille in einem Prüffeld.

Just my opinion

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Safety (8 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
das steht alles in der DIN EN 953 und DIN EN ISO 13857.
Der Zugriff muss verhindert werden, das ergibt sich auch aus der MRL Anhang 3-Schrittverfahren.
Also alles soweit verschließen und die DIN EN ISO 13857 einhalten.
Tabelle 1 oder 2 und für die Maschenweite die Tabelle 4.
Die Höhe sollte in den meisten Fällen 1.4m nicht unterschreiten da man ab 1 m von einem einfachen übersteigen ausgeht.
Die Bodenfreiheit ist abhängig von der Anwendung und entsprechenden Normen, Beispiele 11161 200mm, 415 Reihe bis zu 240mm. Empfehlung  von mir unter 180mm.
Ganz nebenbei wenn Dir jemand im Maschinenbau sagt, Bahnübergang usw. dann vergiss das ganz Schnell und suche im Amtsblatt nach den entsprechenden Harmonierten Normen wende diese an und Du hast es richtig gemacht.
Wenn Du Produkte ein und ausschleusen musst besorge Dir die DIN EN 415-10 da kannst sehen welche Sicherheitsabstände du einhalten muss bei welchen Öffnungsgrößen, die Verpacker haben das Problem schon immer.
Zu den Besuchergruppen, wenn Dein Kunde der Betreiber der Maschine Dir dies vorgibt dann musst Du auch Kinder berücksichtigen  nennt man Benutzeranalyse.
Dann sind die Tabelle für Personen 3 Jahren und älter anzuwenden und der Betreiber muss auch noch eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung und Schutzmaßnahmen ergreifen.
Eine Anmerkung zu dem Geländer, dies ist im Maschinenbau so einfach nicht als trennende Schutzeinrichtung zugelassen das man auch laut MRL das einfache Umgehen berücksichtigen muss.
Warum wohl haben die meisten Maschinen Schutzzäune usw.


----------



## stevenn (11 Mai 2015)

danke, dass ihr euch so fleißig beteiligt.
@*JSEngineering: *das mit dem Vorsatz ist so eine Sache. Wie auch Safety schon schreibt muss man halt das 3-Schrittverfahren einhalten und das würde man nur mit dem Anbringen von Schildern dann nicht einhalten.
@*Safety:* ok, mit deiner Hilfe verstehe ich die 13857 noch besser, danke. Aber um deinen vorletzten Satz (_Eine Anmerkung zu dem Geländer, dies ist im Maschinenbau so einfach  nicht als trennende Schutzeinrichtung zugelassen das man auch laut MRL  das einfache Umgehen berücksichtigen muss._) geht es mir ja auch gerade.Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die Besucher(trotz Einweisung) über das von mir beschriebene Geländer steigen?


----------



## esferatec (11 Mai 2015)

Es ist schwierig ohne genaues Layout diesen Sachverhalt zu beurteilen. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass an der Maschine Mitarbeiter auch arbeiten und deshalb schon Schutzeinrichtungen angebracht werden müssen. Wenn dann Besucher auf Verkehrswege z. B. durch die Halle geführt werden, reicht ein Geländer aus.


----------



## stevenn (12 Mai 2015)

während der Prüfstand läuft, ist keine Person an der Maschine, nur hinter dem Geländer. Das Geländer sind drei Querstreben in 40cm 80cm und 120cm Höhe


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> 4.
> Die Höhe sollte in den meisten Fällen 1.4m nicht unterschreiten da man ab 1 m von einem einfachen übersteigen ausgeht.
> Die Bodenfreiheit ist abhängig von der Anwendung und entsprechenden Normen, Beispiele 11161 200mm, 415 Reihe bis zu 240mm. Empfehlung  von mir unter 180mm.


ich nehme dieses Thema nochmal auf. 
also mind. 140mm hoch (habe ich in der 1161 auch gelesen), dann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass keiner mehr drüber steigen kann bzw. dass ich genügend gegen das Umgehen der Sicherheitseinrichtung gemacht habe, oder?


----------



## Safety (2 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
die Angabe stammt ursprünglich aus der DIN EN ISO 13857 Tabelle 2 und dann das Kleingedruckte b
„Schützende Konstruktionen von weniger als 1 400 mm sollten nicht ohne zusätzliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen benutzt werden.“
Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen z.B. die  DGUV 209-074 Abschnitt 4.2.1.4  bzw. DIN EN ISO 10218-2 die lassen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen 1000mm zu, Beispielsweise bei Einlegeplätzen usw.


----------



## stevenn (5 Oktober 2015)

danke Safety. so eine Stelle habe ich gesucht. warum ist eine _"für mich "_so wichtige Info nur kleingedruckt ??:sb6:
Dann werde ich bei meinem Kunden jetzt eine 140 mm hohe trennende Tür und Zaun einbauen, weil nur der Zugang verhindert werden muss. 
Dahinter ist erstmal ein 5m langer Gang und die Gefahr kommt danach erst.

Ich interpretiere die Tabelle schon richtig, dass wenn meine Gefahr 2200 hoch ist und der die Gefahr 1500 weg wäre ich theoretisch eine 1000 schützende Konstruktion anbauen könnte, wenn das kleingedruckt b nicht wäre oder?


----------



## Safety (5 Oktober 2015)

Ja............


----------

